# Mr Wales 2008 a great show with a bad ending?



## flex-lewis (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi everyone,

As many people know im two weeks out from the Mr Olympia, please excuse the lack of posts but honestly im not a poster, im more so of a reader, but theres times to post and times to sit back.

Firstly im deeply upset i didnt make this years Mr Wales being a past Champion i feel the need to support the show in every aspect, so missing this year with it being so close to the Olympia was a hard pill to swallow.

I want to thank everyone who supported this event from the crowd attendance but more so the competitors, from what i hear it was a great show, as stated above i felt lost this weekend not being there even though i had a guest spot i felt somewhat i should of been else where.

I had very dear friends who were competing, who have supported me, followed me all around the country who were either dusting of the trunks and getting back up there or was after that win that was so close last year-

Well im happy to hear that all placed or won there class-

Well done to my boys-

Martin Dixie

Leighton Ashford

Adrian Shagger who won!!!!!

All dialled in by the Welsh Guru Neil Hill, does this guy ever stop? lol

I also here James L who's working with Neil is looking crazy for this Middles class and well on track with this weekend guest spot.

As for the overall ive not yet seen pics but fuelled by low carbs being two weeks out, i feel i must mention from what i hear a really bad decision, i had emails and Texts from the minute i landed in Nashville from my guest spot- All saying how Pricey got robbed?

Marks not only my training partner but also my (family joke) adopted brother, we been through so much, and I know how much he wanted this title having lost it two years ago, he took two years off to get it and believe me we trained for it........... now again those who know me, know i dont like to stir the pot but someone post some pics to help me get my head around this.

Flex

Flying the British Flag in two weeks!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

All the best at the big one mate......... :thumb:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Good luck Flex, would be nice to see you place well on the big setting.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Good luck Flex  When is your DVD out buddy?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Best of luck bro...


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

It was a great show, best qualifier of the year so far with an absolutely incredible quality line up in all classes. It was my first visit to the Welsh and boy do the Welsh like their BBing!!

I would like to thank Mike and Lisa for their incredible kindness and hospitality they showed Nic and me, we had a ball and that chocolate 'lumpy bumpy' dessert last night was just AWESOME!!!

Both the middleweight class and the light heavies were stacked with quality physiques ALL which could have stood on a British stage and been in the top 5!! The judges rewarded this by giving out 2 invites for the middleweights and 3 invites for the light heavies.

The female classes were fantastic too with again quality right the way through.

As for the overall, well I had a long discussion about this this morning over breakfast with one of the judges and it was a split decision.

However to me (as an independent bystander), it wasn't that close.

All I will say is that although bitterly disappointed and obviously upset by the decision I know that Pricey will come back better and badder than ever at the British finals. He really has made some phenominal improvements and could be a pick for the winner of the light heavy class on 19th Oct.

Also on another note, good luck Flex for 2 weeks time. Gutted I cant be there mate. Neil is SO excited by it he thought he was leaving this tuesday not next tuesday. Silly b*gger!!!LOL

J


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

never one to mince my words lol i think pricey was robbed,the heavy weight was an ex ifbb pro with not a pleasing physique that wont stand up to the lokes of daz and stuart at the british,Mark price had a superb package great lines and no noticable weak areas and should be proud of his performance and certainly in my eyes will be a solid contender for the under 90kg at the britain this yr so he should not feel to down!

i would like to add to jameses comments and thank mike and lisa for the loverly meal and there kindness in letting me in to the show even though it was a sell out and i was late getting a ticket. so thanks to them both from myself and my wife xyleese


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

do us proud Flex bring the A game


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Good luck at the big 'O' Flex!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I've not seen the pics but from what I heard from people who were there there was a deathly silence when the overall was announced.

Having seen Mark Price in the past I know he always dials it in so he must feel a bit annoyed if politics played a part.

Good luck in 2 weeks Flex, the improvements you have made this year are astounding. :thumb:


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

Flex its a real privialage to be posting on the same board as you. Can't help with the photo's i'm afraid, but thought i'd wish you all the best with the 'O' and for the future. Ben Monaghan


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Flex i was there this year prepping big Steve in the heavies who looked the best he has ever been but unfortunately came against an ex IFBB pro....

As you know Flex i tend to speak my mind and all i can say is Mark was robbed so badly it hurt....no one and i mean no one thought Alex took the overall even Alex shook his head.......it was a great show both mike and lisa(spelt wrong  ) need to be congratulated on the show the standard was awesome with top 3 guys going to the finals from the LH class....i cannot see how the judges did not give a straight points win to Mark....

Any way good luck with the Big Show buddy...


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Daylight robbery! The show was his plain and simple.


----------



## karenmarillier (Nov 20, 2007)

I agree - it was Marks title.

Flex alll the best - Our support will be with you.

Kx


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments about the show - It really does make it all seem worthwhile when we have so many kind comments. We try to treat everyone that attends the show, from spectators, competitors and officials as we would want to be treated. All we want is for people to enjoy the show and go home happy.

Which brings me on to the overall. I have to say that in my opinion Mark Price should have won the overall in that line-up and understand why he is upset. However, to me he should have been 2nd in the light-heavies and therefore not in contention for the overall anyway. Again, just my opinion - don't want to cause any more upset.

BUT to put things in to perspective, I feel I must tell you about one of the other competitors in the show. I won't give her name but her story deserves telling. Halfway through her contest prep this lady found out that she had some very serious medical issues and should have gone straight to hospital. Rightly or wrongly she put off that treatment in order to fulfill her dream of just stepping onstage. I witnessed firsthand how hard she worked - I've never seen anything like it. Totally focused and truely dedicated - if everyone worked that hard we would have many, many more champions. Never complained once just got on with it with dogged determination. I say she is the true champion - she has inspired me greatly. She went straight into hospital the day after the show and now has another battle in front of her which, if she puts the same effort in as her contest prep, will win hands down.

I know its upsetting to people when they feel they are not placed fairly but don't you think there are more important issues to worry about?


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

Great post Mike


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Good Luck Bro,

Hope all goes well.

Geo


----------



## muscles76 (Mar 4, 2008)

so what was the results can someone post please

cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mike Gelsei said:


> BUT to put things in to perspective, I feel I must tell you about one of the other competitors in the show. I won't give her name but her story deserves telling. Halfway through her contest prep this lady found out that she had some very serious medical issues and should have gone straight to hospital. Rightly or wrongly she put off that treatment in order to fulfill her dream of just stepping onstage. I witnessed firsthand how hard she worked - I've never seen anything like it. Totally focused and truely dedicated - if everyone worked that hard we would have many, many more champions. Never complained once just got on with it with dogged determination. I say she is the true champion - she has inspired me greatly. She went straight into hospital the day after the show and now has another battle in front of her which, if she puts the same effort in as her contest prep, will win hands down.
> 
> I know its upsetting to people when they feel they are not placed fairly but don't you think there are more important issues to worry about?


She is a great Girl Mike and i think deserved a better placing...please give her my best when you see her next...


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Indeed, puts things into perspective a little.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

On the issue of the LH class. The guy you are talking about was phenominal and to think he had surgery on his leg!!!!

Could have been either of them from the front but IMO Mark won hands down from the rear, the other guy just needed a little more thickness and as a result it didn't 'leap' out like Mark's.

I dont think people would have batted much of an eyelid if either had been given the nod, there can't have been a whole lot in it. Both guys WILL do some serious damage at the British and will take some beating especially when you think they still have 5 weeks left to dial it in even more; I know Pricey wasn't at his very best, he's saving that for the 19th!!

J


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Mike Gelsei said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind comments about the show - It really does make it all seem worthwhile when we have so many kind comments. We try to treat everyone that attends the show, from spectators, competitors and officials as we would want to be treated. All we want is for people to enjoy the show and go home happy.
> 
> Which brings me on to the overall. I have to say that in my opinion Mark Price should have won the overall in that line-up and understand why he is upset. However, to me he should have been 2nd in the light-heavies and therefore not in contention for the overall anyway. Again, just my opinion - don't want to cause any more upset.
> 
> ...


well said mike..i also witnessed her drive and determination outstanding. also the girl in question should have placed higher than what she did... these judges really to sort thiongs out as it does give the show a Bad judgement with certain individuals saying that they wont compete in this show ever again.? :thumb:

any way mike once a again very well run .. the guys done a great job...

thanks

Steve


----------



## muscles76 (Mar 4, 2008)

so is anyone going to post the results !!!


----------



## muscles76 (Mar 4, 2008)

i know a guy who entered alex gregiov over 90kg i think he entered any info on how he done?


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

very well put bodybuilding is a sport and we are lucky to be able to stand on stage and be healthy,last yr it brought it into perspective when i was preping for the birm show 2 weeks out my father passed away suddenly and all of a sudden winning was not everything i was just happy to compete in his honour,its very dissapointing not to win but at the end of the day if we all make improvements yr to yr and stay healthy with a balanced life outside bodybuilding then we are all succesful in our own right.But saying that i am going to win the birmingham under 90kg this yr no matter what and i wont be happy if i dont lol!!! :thumb:


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Well said Mart, we sometimes get so engrossed into our own little world when preparing for a show that we forget some of the more important things in life that we take for granted, and also the reason why we do this year in year out. As you know I lost my mom too a week after the Birmingham show, i was just glad to be with her when it mattered, now almost a year has passed you and I have both worked extremely hard to get back up there when many others may have given up. That shows what real champions are made off!! I know you will do your best to win Warren's show, I'll be there to hand the trophy over!! :thumb:

Keep going mate!!


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

look forward to recieving off you buddy fingers crossed,yes last yr was hard for both of us bodybuilding and the contest prep help keep me focused and on track and i know it did for you to mate.How quickly a yr goes hey! happier times this yr and you have already qualified and made good improvments now my turn and hopfully we can put the midlands back on the map for the light heavys then i rekon a night out with lots of food is in order mate.see you tommorrow off to do cardio now:beer:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You know, I'd just love to send Flex's post to the newspapers and say "See?! Not all bodybuilders are selfish, inarticulate, self-absorbed meatheads!" He's a credit to the sport.


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

dmcc said:


> You know, I'd just love to send Flex's post to the newspapers and say "See?! Not all bodybuilders are selfish, inarticulate, self-absorbed meatheads!" He's a credit to the sport.


totally agree dm,so many brilliant posts by so many brilliant representatives of "our" sport

best of luck flex we already know you're a champ go show the olympia judges what its all about. :rockon:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Mart and Simon..you two last year held it together when most would have given up... with a year gone (but not forgotten) im sure both of you will bring it to the stage..

As for Mark Price...superb physique he won the int>80 when i did the same class in 2004.. great physique.

Fivos


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Well done to Pricey, Martin, shagger and Leight's. Proud of you all boy's... Neil Hill is a wizard 

Go team Flex. Let the dragon breath its flame on the highest of platforms

I got goose bumps thinking about it, bring it on home ffrynd gorai


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

chris jenkins said:


> Well done to Pricey, Martin, shagger and Leight's. Proud of you all boy's... Neil Hill is a wizard
> 
> Go team Flex. Let the dragon breath its flame on the highest of platforms
> 
> I got goose bumps thinking about it, bring it on home ffrynd gorai


I'd second that mate. I call him 'Yoda' :thumb:

J


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

ha ha Yeah I like the sound of that. What you got in the works for next year James?


----------



## taliesin99 (Sep 19, 2008)

Mike Gelsei said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind comments about the show - It really does make it all seem worthwhile when we have so many kind comments. We try to treat everyone that attends the show, from spectators, competitors and officials as we would want to be treated. All we want is for people to enjoy the show and go home happy.
> 
> Which brings me on to the overall. I have to say that in my opinion Mark Price should have won the overall in that line-up and understand why he is upset. However, to me he should have been 2nd in the light-heavies and therefore not in contention for the overall anyway. Again, just my opinion - don't want to cause any more upset.
> 
> ...


After reading this post many times over the last few days i feel I must post a reply. When you enter a show it is the athlete dream to win the title of the weight they have entered plus the bonus of the overall or you wouldnt enter. This they try and achieve to the best of their ability.The dieting is hell for the competor

The judges are the persons appointed to decide a result, the paying public does not always agree with the decision which showed on sunday night.

I personaly thought that the overall should have gone to the other competitor the LH contestant which judging from the face of the winner in photographs taken that night on another site he thought so too.

The Lh were the best athletes on the night, the quality showed that all 6 could have qualified for the british.

I think it is irrelevent what happens in your private life when you step on stage you are a competitor you want to be judged equaly. I don't think it was your place Mike to advertise this ladies private live the discusion was about the overall.

Not taking anything away from the bravery of the lady in question and I wish her well in her medical treatment


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Results were:

UKBFF 2008 Welsh Championships, Port Talbot

Juniors

1 Geraint Baldwin (3)

2 Steven Coates (1)

3 Jordan Owens (2)

First Timers

1 Lee Griffiths (8)

2 Lance Davies (6)

3 Leon Williams (9)

also competed: Matthew Whitfield (4)

Lee Blower (5) and Jay Holle (7)

Intermediates under-80kg

1 Adrian James (11)

2 Leighton Ashford (10)

3 Lloyd Morris (12)

Intermediates over-80kg

1 Robert Graham (19)

2 Paul Turner (17)

3 Conrad Mason (16)

also competed: Jonathan Spargo (13), Miles Leeson (14), Ben Lloyd (15), Barrie Williams (18) and Darren Harris (20)

Women's fitness

1 Emma Carleton (21)

Bodyfitness

1 Aleks Fowler (22)

2 Sarah Hallett (23)

Masters over-40s

1 Kevin Mahoney (24)

Masters over-50s

1 Paul Davies (26)

2 David Nelson (25)

3 Robbie Hazeley (27)

Women's physique under-55kg

1 Jane Miller (29)

2 Andrea Hancock (28)

Women's physique over-55kg

1 Xyleese Burford (32)

2 Kate Austin (33)

3 Caroline Williams (30)

4 Beth Lewis (31)

Classic bodybuilding

1 Jonathan Gammon (34)

2 Kieran Keohane (35)

3 Daniel Lloyd (36)

Lightweight under-70kg

1 Sean Furlong (39)

2 Chi Wong (37)

3 Tyrone Davies (38)

Middleweight under-80kg

1 Mike Harvey (42)

2 Tom Kapski (41)

3 Neal Evans (40)

Light-heavyweight under-90kg

1 Mark Price (45)

2 Jon Griffiths (43)

3 Duane Creese (46)

4 Paul Gregory (44)

5 Martin Dicks (47)

Heavyweight over-90kg

1 Aleks Georgijeu (49)

2 Steve Fairchild (48)


----------

